# Federico Buffa Racconta... Storie di Campioni



## O Animal (7 Febbraio 2015)

Finalmente riappare Buffa dopo il successo di "Storie Mondiali"...

Da questa sera, 7 febbraio 2015, inizierà il nuovo programma di Federico Buffa che racconterà la vita e le gesta di alcuni grandi del calcio nelle città più rappresentative per questi giocatori.

Gli appuntamenti sono:

7 febbraio, GEORGE BEST – BELFAST
21 febbraio, JOHAN CRUYFF – AMSTERDAM
7 marzo, CRISTIANO RONALDO – MADEIRA/LISBONA
14 marzo, FERENC PUSKAS - BUDAPEST
11 aprile, GIANNI RIVERA – MILANO
18 aprile ALFREDO DI STEFANO - MADRID

A queste si aggiungerà uno speciale sul Grande Torino il 2 maggio.


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2015)

cosa centra cristiano ronaldo?


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sto Buffa rischia di diventare una macchietta e fare la fine di Caressa


----------



## smallball (8 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Buffa rischia di diventare una macchietta e fare la fine di Caressa



io spero che torni presto a fare le telecronache di basket con "The Voice" Flavio Tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2015)

Grandissimo

Cioè racconta i due giocatori Europei più forti di sempre, il più completo di tutti, il più grande atleta, il primo fenomeno Italiano dopo guerra e la leggenda che ha fatto innamorare tutti.

Qualcuno può postare il video sulla puntata di ieri dedicata a George Best????


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Buffa rischia di diventare una macchietta e fare la fine di Caressa


Secondo me no. Poi tutto può essere...
Fatto sta che pochi ci mettono la passione che ha lui nello svolgere il suo lavoro, non che gli altri non ce la mettono, ma lui sembra entusiasta come un bambino ogni volta che lo fa.


----------



## Snake (8 Febbraio 2015)

gli sta pesantemente sulle palle Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no. Poi tutto può essere...
> Fatto sta che pochi ci mettono la passione che ha lui nello svolgere il suo lavoro, non che gli altri non ce la mettono, ma lui sembra entusiasta come un bambino ogni volta che lo fa.



Infatti io lo adoro. Magari ad avercene altri Buffa.
Un altro che mi piace tanto mentre racconta è Zanardi!


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> io spero che torni presto a fare le telecronache di basket con "The Voice" Flavio Tranquillo



Con il basket ha chiuso purtroppo.

Ieri sera con Best


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con il basket ha chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ieri sera con Best



Perchè ? Per voglia o per volontà di sky ?


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ? Per voglia o per volontà di sky ?



Non ne ha mai voluto parlare, però penso sia una cosa reciproca..le telecronache a Sky non le fara più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> gli sta pesantemente sulle palle Messi



e ha ragione


----------



## Liuke (10 Marzo 2015)

Appena visto quello su cr7. Che dire bello bello bello dei 3 fatti fino ad ora e' di gran lunga il migliore...secondo me e' superiore solo quello su jordan


----------



## numero 3 (10 Marzo 2015)

Lunga vita a Buffa.. eppoi è STRAMILANISTA


----------

